
Why Discord is switching from Go to Rust - dvaun
https://blog.discord.com/why-discord-is-switching-from-go-to-rust-a190bbca2b1f
======
rich_sasha
I’m sure there is good stuff there but superficially it is oh soo close to
this: [https://saagarjha.com/blog/2020/05/10/why-we-at-famous-
compa...](https://saagarjha.com/blog/2020/05/10/why-we-at-famous-company-
switched-to-hyped-technology/)

~~~
dvaun
Oh yeah, the headline and some of the article text is like that!

There is some good stuff like you said.

Brief summary: after attempting many optimizations with Go, they attempted a
rewrite in Rust—since they had experience using it for some of their other
essential services—which resulted in a performance boost along with avoiding
the (memory) inefficiency Go incurred: forced garbage collection that affected
their cache and resulted in spiked CPU usage and response times.

------
sillysaurusx
If anyone happens to work at Discord, keep up the first-class work. I have a
few quibbles with your service (please give me a way to let people create
channels, not delete them!) but overall Discord has been an A+ competitor to
slack.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22238335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22238335)

~~~
dvaun
I hadn't noticed that this was a dupe, apologies.

I was reading through another HN submission from qvault[0] and found this
linked article to be a nice read. So, I checked it using Algolia's search[1]
first and then decided to post it.

Anyways, good read!

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23873610](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23873610)

[1]:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=https%3A%2F%2Fblog.discord.com%2Fwhy-
discord-is-switching-from-go-to-
rust-a190bbca2b1f&sort=byPopularity&type=story)

~~~
dang
Not to worry! Perhaps you checked by URL rather than title (edit: ah yes, I
see that from your HN search link). The two URLs are significantly different
in this case.

I usually search by both url and title just to be sure. When searching by
title I usually distill the search down to a minimum, - e.g. "Discord Rust" \-
basically a spanning set for all the articles that might fit. Then if
necessary, I use "points>N" or "comments>N" to narrow it down.

~~~
captn3m0
You’re doing God’s work. Thanks for all the effort you put in, and still
making time to tell us about how you do it.

